
Implementing Poincaré Embeddings (2017) - bra-ket
https://rare-technologies.com/implementing-poincare-embeddings/
======
theSage
we had a similar adventure implementing the next thing which was lorentz
embeddings. Some equations were wrong in the paper which AFAIK have not been
fixed in subsequent revisions.

@dchatterjee172 found a lot of the inconsistencies in the work.

[https://github.com/theSage21/lorentz-
embeddings](https://github.com/theSage21/lorentz-embeddings)

~~~
boltzmannbrain
Equations wrong in the original Poincare embeddings paper
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.08039](https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.08039) ? Do you
recall which?

And thanks for sharing your Lorentz implementation!

~~~
theSage
we never implemented the poincare paper since by then Facebook had published
it's own code, but for the lorentz paper there were a few which were wrong.
I'll update the repo to point to those in a bit

------
heyplanet
There is an actual application of this on the frontpage right now:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20574182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20574182)

Coincidence?

------
Der_Einzige
Why isn't this being used heavily in other NLP frameworks? All the newest
Language Models seem to be throwing more compute at transformer models instead
of moving away from Euclidean Space.

------
agentofoblivion
So its been ~2 years. Have the problems been sorted out? Have original authors
published their implementation? Would enjoy an update on these efforts.

------
Darkphibre
I really like how they describe the adventure of replicating results, rather
than just taking the paper at face value.

------
Irishsteve
Bummer that they could not replicate the results

